# Foster care adoption vs foster to adopt?



## sweettomato

As far as the process and being approved, are they similar? Are the requirements the same for the foster-to-adopt as it is to adopt from foster care without fostering?

If not, what are the differences? I'm in the US...

TIA!


----------



## addie140910

I am in the united states aswell (kansas) and we are getting ready to do foster care. We too are having trouble if we want to do foster to adopt or regular foster parenting. 

I THINK the requirements are the same, atleast in my state. The time lines are diffrent though. When you are fostering without the intention of adopting children can be in your care anywhere from 24 hours to 2 years or longer. From what I understand when you are doing foster to adopt you have the same child the entire time, and after two years if the courts decide that their parents are unfit you are allowed the option of adopting them. If you are unable to adopt them for whatever reason they are put up for adoption by the agency.


----------

